# Problema con glsa-check

## Galanti Davide

Premetto che glsa-check mi e' sempre funzionato correttamente ...

Ma con il nuovo anno ahime, ora non funziona piu' xD

Quando do' un "glsa-check -l" ricevo il seguente errore:

 *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/glsa-check", line 252, in <module>
> 
>     sys.exit(summarylist(glsalist))
> ...

 

Versione in uso:

gentoolkit 0.2.4.5

python 2.6.4

Se dovessero servire altre info chiedete pure  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

è banale dirlo..cmq hai provato a ricompilare(py)? non è che hai dimenticato un 

```
python-updater
```

 dopo aver aggiornato py?

uso la stessa versione e tutto funziona a meraviglia..

come ultima domanda...non è che usi flag diverse da quelle consigliate?

----------

## Galanti Davide

sono state le prime cose che ho fatto ma senza risultato, quindi rispondendo alla tua domanda, si ho gia' provato a ricompilare python e a dare un python-update ma senza successo.

per quanto riguarda alle flag, a che flag ti stai riferendo?

riporto comunque un emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (hardened/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32-i686-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5200_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 07 Jan 2010 00:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1    emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m    maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

APACHE2_MPMS="worker"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical --ask --tree --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

HISTFILESIZE="0"

HISTSIZE="100"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="en_US.ISO-8859-1"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="en_US.ISO-8859-1"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="en"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/usr/lib/php5/man/"

MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-1"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="*"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/ovh-overlay"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/0"

STAGE1_USE="hardened nptl nptlonly pic"

SUEXEC_DOCROOT="/home"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm-color"

USE="acl apache2 bash-completion bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cgi cjk cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers cxx dri exif ftp gd gdbm geoip gmp gnutls gpm hardened iconv idn imap inifile ipv6 jbig jpeg lzo mcve mhash modules mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pic png pppd python readline reflection session simplexml spell spl sse2 ssl sysfs tcl tcpd threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype unicode urandom x86 xml xorg xpm xsl zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1    emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m    maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel    mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage    siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware    voodoo"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel    mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage    siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware    voodoo"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

bash4="4.0.35(2)-release"
```

altre robe da suggerire? :"

non so' piu' dove sbattere la testa uff, faccio notare che ho detto che prima di paritre per le vacanze mi andava tutto, poi oggi dopo un update del sistema ... e' successa questa roba :)

----------

## pierino_89

Mi sembra che ci sia un bug aperto... Devi modificare due robe nel sorgente e si rimette a funzionare tutto. Se provi a cercare ti esce di fisso.

----------

## Galanti Davide

Veramente avevo gia' cercato senza trovare nulla ...

potresti darmi gentilmente il link?

----------

## pierino_89

Avevo visto male, non era lo stesso mio.

Comunque: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=233973

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Avevo visto male, non era lo stesso mio.
> 
> Comunque: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=233973

 

gia' non e' lo stusso bug, non si tratta della use xml

comunque io ho ancora lo stesso problema ... nessuno sa' come venirne fuori?

----------

## Apetrini

Guarda... se proprio non ne vieni fuori, come ultimissima scelta (se hai proprio bisogno di GLSA) , installati paludis e usa 

```
paludis --report
```

ti farà un check del sistema comprese le GLSA.

Ti ricordo che paludis non è il PM ufficiale, quindi pensaci bene....

P.s. la migrazione non è indolore anche se ci sono script che automaticamente fanno la gran parte del lavoro...

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Guarda... se proprio non ne vieni fuori, come ultimissima scelta (se hai proprio bisogno di GLSA) , installati paludis e usa 
> 
> ```
> paludis --report
> ```
> ...

 

guarda ti ringrazio per questa alternativa che sicuramente terro' in considerazione, pero' se riesco a risolvere il problema alla radice sarebbe meglio :"

quindi soluzioni per il problema sono ancora ben accette xD

----------

## Apetrini

Io sono un pochino un eretico che usa un altro PM, infatti ho esplicitamente detto... come ultima alternativa e se ne hai veramente bisogno.

Una volta c'era qualcosa tipo python-updater che sistemava gli update python....

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Io sono un pochino un eretico che usa un altro PM, infatti ho esplicitamente detto... come ultima alternativa e se ne hai veramente bisogno.
> 
> Una volta c'era qualcosa tipo python-updater che sistemava gli update python....

 

c'e' ancora, ma come ho detto agli inizi non ha sortito alcun effetto.

python-updater non risolve il problema

----------

